# World-Pharma?



## afg24 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just curious about world pharma have read good stuff and bad so wanted to get some feedback on people that have used them.  

Also this might be stupid questioaqbut are they ugl or actual pharmactuial grade cause surely there prices are a hell lot more than your regular ugl. Thank you.


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 24, 2013)

Great gear and service . I'm usine tren a and sustanon and loving it ! Also check out his 60 dollars ? vial sale 'til the end of the year . WP is a man of his words and know how to take care of his customers


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2013)

What a dumb thread to start, I know what youre trying to do.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 24, 2013)

*I can only tell you that i am approved sponsor here 4 years...what that tell you!?*


----------



## afg24 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fatmoe wtf you talking about im asking a question to get something clarified if you have nothing good to say stfu pls and go check what santa brought you.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

afg24 said:


> Fatmoe wtf you talking about im asking a question to get something clarified if you have nothing good to say stfu pls and go check what santa brought you.



Negged...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Rockstarz (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd say your in good hands with WP (my experience only). I recently received a box of MSD Sustanon's (India) from him and have been very pleased up to this point (pharm grade). He gave me a good price and shipping was very quick. Also, nothing broken!


----------



## afg24 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rockstarz said:


> I'd say your in good hands with WP (my experience only). I recently received a box of MSD Sustanon's (India) from him and have been very pleased up to this point (pharm grade). He gave me a good price and shipping was very quick. Also, nothing broken!



Awesome thank you for your feedback


----------



## Logman (Dec 26, 2013)

They are a UGL.  Consensus is the gear is quality.  I'll try if I ever can get in on one of the crazy specials.  Otherwise I'm happy with my under-dosed and probably bunk gear.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

WP is a UGL that sells a bunch of pharm-grade stuff. My best experiences have been with WP. I have never had a single issue in any area. Random mass spec testing (private) by unassociated people also confirm product legitimacy in terms of both labeling and potency.


----------



## afg24 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> WP is a UGL that sells a bunch of pharm-grade stuff. My best experiences have been with WP. I have never had a single issue
> in any area. Random mass spec testing (private) by unassociated people also confirm product legitimacy in terms of both labeling and potency.



Thanks guys keep hearing positive feedback on wp gotta try them out!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 26, 2013)

afg24 said:


> Thanks guys keep hearing positive feedback on wp gotta try them out!



He's legit!  Great gear!


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 26, 2013)

afg24 said:


> Fatmoe wtf you talking about im asking a question to get something clarified if you have nothing good to say stfu pls and go check what santa brought you.



negged


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

guys you can get only gmp made anabolic steroids from my shop... few more days you have asia pharma on sale as testosterone, deca durabolin,dianabol,winstrol,trenbolone and more...


----------



## Cylon_68 (Feb 2, 2015)

My experience with World-Pharma (.org or .in) over the years and advice to you all who haven't used them before: 

Summary:  They are very inconsistent; especially as of the past 8 to 9 months.  Some orders arrive within 2 weeks, others arrive 3-5 weeks later, some just don't arrive at all. Some orders are sent that have past their expiration date, others arrive that have been swapped out with other brands at their own discretion without asking first, sometimes you get both a swapped out brand that is similar in content that have reached their expiration date already; very dissapointing!  Not all available product listed on their website is available; you don't know this until your order arrives (if it arrives).  

Their are a couple of pro's here; they do accept credit cards which I think sets them apart from other sites (as I am not having to use WU and send money at a "fee" to somebody in the Ukraine, Bulgaria, or Pakistan) and over the years I have spent thousands of dollars as a loyal customer. As I said, I haven't had any real issues until the past 9 months or so; possibly they have new ownership?  I have also over the past 9 months gotten exactly what I ordered w/ non-expired products so take that as you will.  My thought here is that they have people in many countries that they work with to ship product; and some of those people aren't honest about what they ship and to who.  The majority of my orders come from Greece, India, and as of late the Ukraine. Lastly, I have had one order where two of the ampules out of 10 were broken.  Chalk it up to just how the mail service works...they were from India and took about 4 weeks to get from when I ordered them.  Another plus, they have given me in multiple past orders free product; albeit it was past its expiration date.  

Advice: Don't buy in bulk and wait till you get your order to buy your next. I have found that they don't send everything you order if you order more than one brand / product in the same order. They do split orders up to be less obvious while shipping so that is good and although have received some orders that were bought all at once, too many haven't been fulfilled purchased this way so space them out.  Any pills you order will be noticeable, the packages will sound as if they have pills in them unless the container has been packed with cotton, BD do not package their bottles this way.  If you plan your cycle out and intend to start right away, bad idea!  Don't start your cycle until all product is in or you'll be looking for another company to ship you what you need.  In my experience, Dianabol seems to be a problem with them, twice now I have ordered Dbol and twice now it hasn't shown up.  Tren seems to be a problem with them as well, either their Tren is expired (AP), or they don't send it (BD).  My last peice of advice, about a $1000 over the past 8 months lost going through World-Pharma so if you aren't ready to lose money buying from them, then you shouldn't be buying from them!  

Customer support seems to respond pretty quickly, but they don't provide tracking info and have the same message that your order shipped already, or tell you after the fact that your order was swapped out for something else, or try to school me on why expired products are just as good as non-expired products.  Another inconsistency is that some products on their site are "out of stock", but others you are led to beleive are availale aren't; until you either don't get them or you get something different and/or expired.  I would hope that they eventually keep their site up-to-date and as well list the expiration dates next to their products.  If something is sold out, they should ask the buyer if they want something similar or want a credit.  For example; I just got an order that was swapped out for another product because they felt it was OK, but the product I got had an expiration date that expired less then a month after I got it.  Being that I wasn't going to use this product until the end of my cycle, what a total dissapointment!

If I could find another site that accepts credit cards that was more consistent, I would jump over to them tomorrow.  For now, I am stuck, as I have wasted tons of time and money trying to find another source; now just waiting for my orders from World-Pharma that haven't arrived (over a month for one and almost a month on another).


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 2, 2015)

year old thread bump, cool im in.

 i made a small order mid Dec, got half my order 9 days after payment was received. this half was all the cheap stuff. the other half of my order which had proviron and hcg and was the expensive half has not come yet. it has been 7 weeks and counting. He has always responded very quickly to my messages, and he explained there was a shipping issue with one of his shippers in another country. I believe him, and like i said he always responds very quickly and seems to want to help, and is very professional and courteous. Things happen in this game, and i understand that so I am trying to be patient, but this is very inconvenient to say the least. I cant start my cycle til i have all my stuff, and i cant order the rest of my cycle until i get what i already paid for. All this being said, if i were to receive the other half of my order in the next week or so i would have no problem ordering from WP again. Like i said, things happen in this game, so as long as he makes good ill still be a customer. He does have quality gear, and it is very expensive.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 3, 2015)

WP shop is g2g no doubt on this !!


----------



## Cylon_68 (Feb 27, 2015)

*World-pharma.org*

re: World-Pharma.org / .in:   

Wanted to update you all from my last post; I was sent everything ordered in January; arrived last week in 3 separate packages.  Within one of the packages they sent a freebie (albeit it was expired), and sent an additional package with product I didn't order which makes me think they made up for the order that didn't arrive last summer.  Net net, thumbs up! 

 I have found another source so won't be placing any foreseeable orders with them.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2015)

i do my best to deliver fast and safe!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have worked with WP for many years (10?) and I had him as a sponsor on one of my own boards, as well as a few that I worked on.  His gear is GTG.  He ships super fast...4 days to NYC from Europe.  That's better than some domestic times.

2 issues.  Communication is rough sometimes.  And lastly, he sends out small little packs.  So if you ordered 10 bottles, you will probably get 5 small packs.  If the prices are OK with you, he is good to go as I have had some of his oils tested back in the day.  I travel a lot.  When I am in Europe and need my tren, I use him.  He has a shit load of haters, but he's a good guy and will work with you.  I have one piece of advice for him....STOP SELLING FUCKN XANAX AND YOUR PROBLEMS WILL BE CUT IN HALF!  YOU ARE DEALING WITH JUNKIES BRO.



/V


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 27, 2015)

im still waiting for an order from Dec 18th. He told me he re-shipped on 02-18. we will see...

but yeah no tracking makes problems. he always says "no one wants to sign for packs", but you can use tracking that doesnt require a signature. I dunno man, i am bummed. I wanted to use WP for some pharma grade stuff, but now dont feel i cant trust in it. Glad i only made a small purchase, if i had made a big one i would be going insane right now.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I have worked with WP for many years (10?) and I had him as a sponsor on one of my own boards, as well as a few that I worked on.  His gear is GTG.  He ships super fast...4 days to NYC from Europe.  That's better than some domestic times.
> 
> 2 issues.  Communication is rough sometimes.  And lastly, he sends out small little packs.  So if you ordered 10 bottles, you will probably get 5 small packs.  If the prices are OK with you, he is good to go as I have had some of his oils tested back in the day.  I travel a lot.  When I am in Europe and need my tren, I use him.  He has a shit load of haters, but he's a good guy and will work with you.  I have one piece of advice for him....STOP SELLING FUCKN XANAX AND YOUR PROBLEMS WILL BE CUT IN HALF!  YOU ARE DEALING WITH JUNKIES BRO.
> 
> ...



thanks man..respect...
yes now all look like pharmacy stop to ship or what..now i have only problems becouse of xaanx orders!!!! shit happen all the time..but i am sure all will be ok
i offer all guys any other gear repalce for xanax cost but nobody want any..all want xaanx since they know they god VIP madd offer as always..and product is crazy good..
this time i dont know if post service sucks,or pharmacy not ship or somebody just blackmail..but i see a lot fo my regular guys got it.
we will see

but as you say i am not a scam.

guys now you can get me on old domin url world-pharma.org


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> He really needs to start using tracking with his shipments, that would solve 90% of his problems.



*yes man but its not so easy to ship...you need to show what you ship..and meds are not permited everywhere to ship it...*


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 28, 2015)

Let's try and keep the shipping talk to a minimum please.  Thanks fellas.




/V


----------



## bb69 (Mar 3, 2015)

*mlg@securenym.net (DetroitDawg)*

Do not order from this thief!!!  He will take your money and you will never get your stuff!!!  You cansend him hundreds of emails and get no reply once he has your money!!! Word of warning! Dont do it!  Trust me i know!!


----------



## bb69 (Mar 3, 2015)

He ripped me off too!  You will never get your stuff!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2015)

Woooaaa..hold up. Lot of people are pissed about the delay via wp lately but there are touchdowns here and there trickling through on asf ...


----------

